# [MEDIA] Problem z uruchomieniem Exaile

## ffurbo

Nie mogę uruchomić tego playerka. Właściwe to nie odpalał mi się nigdy, ale dopiero teraz się zdecydowałem o tym napisać  :Smile:  Oto co dostaję:

```

18:46:55 ~ $ exaile 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/exaile/xl/xlmisc.py", line 36, in ?

    from xl import mozembed

  File "/usr/share/exaile/xl/mozembed.py", line 29, in ?

    import gtkmozembed

ImportError: No module named gtkmozembed

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "exaile.py", line 69, in ?

    from xl import *

  File "/usr/share/exaile/xl/tracks.py", line 18, in ?

    import common, media, db, config, trackslist

  File "/usr/share/exaile/xl/media/__init__.py", line 1, in ?

    from xl.media import mp3, ogg, flac, wav

  File "/usr/share/exaile/xl/media/ogg.py", line 1, in ?

    import mutagen.oggvorbis

ImportError: No module named oggvorbis

```

Szukałem na forum i w google i wygląda tak jakby na gentoo jeszcze nikt takiego problemu nie miał. Są jakieś rozwiązania dla Ubuntu, gdzieś tam każą ręcznie kompilować mutegena...

Kombinowałem z ponowną instalacją pakietu mutagen i jego downgradem. Robiłem tez revdep-rebuild, ale ciągle dostaję ten sam błąd.

----------

## bartmarian

moze o to chodzi ?

```
emerge -s gtkmozembed

Searching...

[ Results for search key : gtkmozembed ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  dev-ruby/ruby-gtkmozembed [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.16.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,180 kB

      Homepage:      http://ruby-gnome2.sourceforge.jp/

      Description:   Ruby/GTK bindings for Mozilla

      License:       Ruby

```

----------

## ffurbo

Jest jeszcze dev-perl/Gtk2-MozEmbed, ten ciągnie mi w zależnościach firefoxa albo seamonkey (USE="-firefox"). Nie sądzę jednak żeby program w pythonie wymagał do działania bibliotek perla albo ruby.

----------

## m010ch

Spróbuj:

```
emerge gnome-python-extras
```

----------

## ffurbo

Częściowo pomogło, wciąż się nie uruchamia ale teraz został tylko błąd związany z mutagenem.

```
18:14:27 ~ $ exaile 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "exaile.py", line 69, in ?

    from xl import *

  File "/usr/share/exaile/xl/tracks.py", line 18, in ?

    import common, media, db, config, trackslist

  File "/usr/share/exaile/xl/media/__init__.py", line 1, in ?

    from xl.media import mp3, ogg, flac, wav

  File "/usr/share/exaile/xl/media/ogg.py", line 1, in ?

    import mutagen.oggvorbis

ImportError: No module named oggvorbis

```

----------

## m010ch

Szczerze mówiąc, to:

```
emerge mutagen
```

powinno (IMO) pomóc...

A potrzebujesz w ogóle obsługi oggów? Może:

```
USE="-ogg -vorbis" emerge exaile
```

pozwoliło by obejść problem?

Aha - revdep-rebuild robiony na bieżąco?

----------

## ffurbo

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> Szczerze mówiąc, to:
> 
> ```
> emerge mutagen
> ```
> ...

 

Nie pomaga  :Sad: 

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A potrzebujesz w ogóle obsługi oggów? Może:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

To również. Wyświetla się ten sam błąd

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aha - revdep-rebuild robiony na bieżąco?

 

Tak

----------

